# Three Way Switches Always Hot?



## TxBuilder (Feb 10, 2007)

On a three way switch is there always going to be a hot wire even if the switch is turned off?


----------



## Square Eye (Feb 11, 2007)

Always treat them as hot. In a 3 way switch circuit there is always a hot in both boxes, it switches power back and forth between 2 wires. One or the other is always hot, plus power is supplied in one box, so there will be 2 chances to get shocked in that box!


----------



## JoeD (Feb 11, 2007)

On ANY switch there is always a hot wire unless you turn it off at the panel.


----------

